# What types do you naturally attract?



## SeekJess (Nov 1, 2009)

ENTrePenuer said:


> Crazy.
> 
> usually istj's that are borderline or sociopathic.
> 
> I suspect this is because of my own myriad of personal issues. I can spot the sickos and they can spot me. and we have wonderful relations of mutual dysfunction.


I feel your pain... I am always attracting sickos...


----------



## SeekJess (Nov 1, 2009)

I seem to attract feeling men, who leave me with all of the decisions in the relationship. And I have never, ever dated an extrovert. My first boyfriend I think (who is the most fucked up person I have met in my entire life, aside from my mother). I believe was a INFx, my second boyfriend was a ISFP, and my most recent boyfriend (which our relationship is unknown at this point) is a ISTP. A lot of ENFP's seem to be attracted to me. I also attract some ESFP's. It really depends..


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

SeekJess said:


> I feel your pain... I am always attracting sickos...


I heard that lady. Every woman that I attract was raped/abused horribly as a child. They usually are very neurotic, are usually wild and adventurous, almost all of them are sex freaks, and many have drug problems. It seems like I find normal and peoople without problems to be boring.


----------



## Anahata (Aug 11, 2010)

I attract men who are T's, usually J's (because they see that I can close the deal on just about anything), and who have a certain "romantic aptitude"??? I don't know if that makes any sense. It's like they attach to me out of a wish to get in touch with that romantic side because they think I'll bring it out of them.

I find that I draw pretty equally N's and S's.

I scare the shit out of Feeler guys... They just can't handle it when Ti/Te (Rhyme and Reason) come to break up the Fe party with the whips and hand cuffs. Nope. 

I irritate the snot out of ESTJ's. I have known too many ESTJ's who have absolutely, bar none, unequivocally _loathed_ me just on the first acquaintance to ever believe I'll be in any kind of successful, working relationship with one, despite the fact that according to "socionics" this is my best personality match. Sheesh :crazy:


----------



## Apollo Celestio (Mar 10, 2010)

For my personality? *snicker* I don't know.. I'm not an ugly guy but I don't get a lot of female attention.


----------



## bronwen (May 18, 2009)

EXTJ's, ENXP's, and boys with mother issues. Yay.


----------



## dar.ling (Nov 6, 2010)

I seem to attract NFPs and NFJs. I'm just fine with that. roud:


----------



## Erbse (Oct 15, 2010)

None.

doch eines Tages, werd ich mich rächen, ich werd die Herzen aller Mädchen brechen~


----------



## parallel (Aug 18, 2009)

The Great One said:


> I'm not asking what types that you are naturally attracted to. No, instead I'm asking what types are magnetized towards you? I almost always attract ESTP women. For some reason, ESTP women can not get enough of me. I also often attract ESFP women as well. Pretty much every woman that I attract has Se as a dominant function. I have also attracted a few ENFP women. What about the rest of you folks?


 I've noticed my biggest fans are ENFP. Other types that are drawn to me are ENFJ, ESFJ (unhealthy), and INFJ.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

lateralus said:


> I've noticed my biggest fans are ENFP. Other types that are drawn to me are ENFJ, ESFJ (unhealthy), and INFJ.


Usually the only people that I surround myself with that have Fe are people that I keep experimenting with to help me to overcome Post Tramatic Stress Disorder and to calm my mind. They are mostly ENFJ's and INFJ's if I come across them. Usually any combination of Si and Fe will hate my guts.


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

ESTP and ESFP women as well.

ENFPs are extremely interested in me but they lose interest easily because of various shiny objects.

ESTP, ENTP, INTP and ISTP men are usually interested in me.


----------



## vel (May 17, 2010)

several ENFPs, ENTPs, ESFPs, ESTPs, have also attracted two INTJs, two INTPs, one ENFJ, several INFPs and one INFJ long time ago - strongest response I've seen has been from two ENFP males

do not attract for sure - ESTJs and ISTJs
no to very superficial experience with ESFJs, ISTPs, ISFJs and ENTJs to comment anything


----------



## cityofcircuits (Nov 8, 2010)

The Great One said:


> I'm not asking what types that you are naturally attracted to. No, instead I'm asking what types are magnetized towards you? I almost always attract ESTP women. For some reason, ESTP women can not get enough of me. I also often attract ESFP women as well. Pretty much every woman that I attract has Se as a dominant function. I have also attracted a few ENFP women. What about he rest of you folks?


dude, that's so true for me too. i have a 2 gf's of mine that are estp h-core and both love hanging out with me all the time and 1 lives far away. so whenever i visit that area to see other friends as well she's always like " you better see me first" and what not it's crazy. they both think i'm the awesomest ????? ever. it's awesome. i know my grammar sucks but i don't care really u know what i mean anyways. also, most my other gf's are esfp's it's awesome imo.:tongue:


----------



## indy (Oct 16, 2010)

Most of the peole I know are introverts and most of my friends are INFPs or INFJs...


----------



## perennialurker (Oct 1, 2009)

Mostly just S's and boring people.:frustrating:


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

I usually attract NF's. I'm pretty sure I've attracted a few SFJ's but they lose interest pretty quickly. :tongue:


----------



## wonderfert (Aug 17, 2010)

If we're counting types in a gender I'd actually want to attract, none.


----------



## smoke (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm virtually a magnet for TJs.


----------



## jaidin (Nov 10, 2010)

ENFP's love me... My ex is an ESFP and still sends me messages. Military guys love me for some reason... not sure why!


----------



## Dahlia (May 20, 2010)

It's various, it really is. Though I would say I attract more NFs since they're more....hopeless romantic types. I also attract opposite types of me. With ST(J)s it's not that easy though, it just takes more time with them, but once they fall – they're pretty stable there. 
And oh, no! I might sound like a spider who collects flies, but really, I don't do it purposely!


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

Dahlia said:


> With ST(J)s...


WOAH, I at first thought that said "STIs"!

On topic: NTs and STPs. I don't get along with NFs.


----------



## Dahlia (May 20, 2010)

Nomenclature said:


> WOAH, I at first thought that said "STIs"!
> 
> On topic: NTs and STPs. I don't get along with NFs.


Haha, this J is pretty flexible..


----------



## Himu (Apr 16, 2010)

I heard money attracts all types


----------



## Dahlia (May 20, 2010)

Himu said:


> I heard money attracts all types


What a cliché, what a cliché..
Okay, well... maybe it is like that with only shallow types.


----------



## Feel2Much (Nov 27, 2010)

INTJ, ISTJ and ENFP the most strongly,but really? almost everyone is drawn to an ENFP, at least for 5 mins....xx


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Himu said:


> I heard money attracts all types


I believe that is just a myth that ugly assholes perpetuated.

Although I do expect a partner to be responsible and have their shit together, that's just a basic qualifier for dating. But I don't need somebody else's money. I have my own.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Nomenclature said:


> WOAH, I at first thought that said "STIs"!
> 
> On topic: NTs and STPs. I don't get along with NFs.


Not true, I get along well with many NT's and STP's. The only one that irks me is the occasional enneagram 8 ESTP. I get along with enneagram 7 ESTP's, but enneagram 8 ones, I can not stand. 



Himu said:


> I heard money attracts all types


Many NF types could give less of a shit about money (especially INFP's). Your statement does have some truth to it though. No one wants a broke ass.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> I believe that is just a myth that ugly assholes perpetuated.
> 
> *Although I do expect a partner to be responsible and have their shit together, that's just a basic qualifier for dating. * But I don't need somebody else's money. I have my own.


Please define this in more specific detail.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

The Great One said:


> Please define this in more specific detail.


Er ...I want him to stand up for what he believes in and quit jobs when he finds out he works for assholes? :happy:


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> Er ...I want him to stand up for what he believes in and quit jobs when he finds out he works for assholes? :happy:


That has nothing to do with financial security. You have changed the subject.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

The Great One said:


> That has nothing to do with financial security. You have changed the subject.


Oh. Well "financially security" means it's okay to not have a job or possessions as long as the man offers to perform oral sex on all the women of an internet forum. It has exchange value. I hear the rate might increase for fire crotch. Is this true?






I naturally attract all types that understand sarcasm. :wink:


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> Oh. Well "financially security" means it's okay to not have a job or possessions as long as the man offers to perform oral sex on all the women of an internet forum. It has exchange value. I hear the rate might increase for fire crotch. Is this true?
> 
> YouTube - Fergie - Glamorous ft. Ludacris
> 
> I naturally attract all types that understand sarcasm. :wink:


lol, I'm not going to blow all the women on the forum. In fact, I can't blow Nyx, Laura Croft, or whatever the fuck she is calling herself now-a-days, because she's under age.:tongue: That's jail time for me sister. 

Yes, the rate of exchange is more expensive for fire crotch though. However, I'd give you an extended session just because you seem to live a more healthy lifestyle , and you're feminine juices seem like they'd taste better. The other girls would taste like eating pussy, your's would probably have a much sweeter taste. It'd be like eating watermelon.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm unsure of types but I'm guessing for relationships NTPs, NFPs. They complement me or gravitate towards me, either one. I'm not exactly good at typing people yet so that's my guess.

Other than that because of my youthful "innocent" look I've attracted way too many creeps. Nothing better than having a young _legal_ one.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

The Great One said:


> lol, I'm not going to blow all the women on the forum. In fact, I can't blow Nyx, Laura Croft, or whatever the fuck she is calling herself now-a-days, because she's under age.:tongue: That's jail time for me sister.
> 
> Yes, the rate of exchange is more expensive for fire crotch though. However, I'd give you an extended session just because you seem to live a more healthy lifestyle , and you're feminine juices seem like they'd taste better. The other girls would taste like eating pussy, your's would probably have a much sweeter taste. It'd be like eating watermelon.


Actually I'm like peaches and honey. But you flatter me too much. I'm gonna go ahead and have to "jump on it". I will see you at the airport. :crazy:


----------



## wapitdownthehatchguy (Oct 4, 2010)

wonderfert said:


> .


Did you get that personality report for free?


----------



## wonderfert (Aug 17, 2010)

wapitdownthehatchguy said:


> Did you get that personality report for free?


If you're referring to the multiple intelligences test from the badge, yes.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> Actually I'm like peaches and honey. But you flatter me too much. I'm gonna go ahead and have to "jump on it". I will see you at the airport. :crazy:


Looking VERY forward to it. I wanna taste Pink's pink.


----------



## hungryfooligan (Nov 29, 2010)

paedophiles. 

haha joking aside - well as i'm in my youth still, i seem to attract hormonal ST alpha male pricks with a few NF types. but the NFs tend to be very subtle and shy about it (which i wish they wasn't). i haven't yet met or conversed with an ENFJ so i wouldn't know how they might react towards me although there is a guy who is borderline ENFJ-ENTJ but he seems to be more ENTJ as he is pretty arrogant (especially about his writing, which to be honest isn't all that great).


----------



## sayalain (May 1, 2010)

NF (mostly INFP), and other SPs.


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

I don't *think *I attract anyone...

I apparently do, though...


----------



## s0n1c800m (Dec 6, 2010)

Historically, I've attracted mostly ESs.
And now an INTJ.


----------



## Gummibarchen (Dec 20, 2010)

Older ENFPs and ISTPs.
Very rarely anyone my own age :crazy:


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

I am an INFJ. I have dated an ENTJ, an INTJ and an INFJ. I also attracted ENTJs (happened a lot at university), ENFJs, ENTPs and ENFPs. I, rarely, get along with I/ESTJs and don't seem to attract them much.


----------



## phoelomek (Nov 28, 2010)

I seem to attract mostly ISTxs and INTJs, with the odd ENTP. The only relationship I have been in was with an INTJ. 

I think Fs don't like me. :mellow:


----------



## bengalcat (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm INFJ. I'm guessing most of these and I'm not the best at typing people but here's how the people who've been attracted to me have appeared.

ENTPs, ENFPs, an ENTJ, an ESFP. For sure one ISTJ, maybe another ISTJ.

That's interesting. I feel like the vast majority have been ENxx types, especially ENxP. I have the feeling that there aren't so many introverts in there because they've been so cautious and give so little away that it's hard to know they actually like me.


----------



## SoulSauce (Mar 22, 2010)

Dupree said:


> Same here. INFP's go b0nkers for me. People with Fi as either their dominant or secondary function usually give me unsuspecting adulation (INFP, ENFP, ISFP, ESFP). But INFP's in particular including colleagues, friends, and family.


True, true. We INFP's find INTP's to be very funny, intellectually stimulating, and interesting.


----------



## SoulSauce (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm an INFP. I have attracted the following known types: ESTP's, ESTJ's, ESFJ's, ENFJ's, ENFP's, and INTJ's. 

ESTP's, ESTJ's, and INTJ's go bonkers for me, for some reason. I don't feel a bond with them so I keep a good distance.


----------



## jack london (Aug 27, 2010)

Several SF because I'm dependable but they bore me to death. Nothing personal.


----------



## SoulSauce (Mar 22, 2010)

jack london said:


> Several SF because I'm dependable but they bore me to death. Nothing personal.


YES. SF's are very thick skulled. I can't even talk to them, it's like talking to a duck. 

As an INFP, I've always had great conversational and social chemistry with INTJ's, only thing was missing was the romantic flame.


----------



## DefLeppardTShirt (Oct 22, 2010)

I'm ENTP, and attract ENFJs more than any other, some INFJs as well. But a lot of my chick friends are Ts. With "Thinker" girls, we often have a lot in common, but there's no spark.


----------



## Arbite (Dec 26, 2010)

ENFP's and INFP's mostly.


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

I seem to attract ESxP women. So far I've had 4 of them express interest in me to varying degrees. Perhaps Se users find me intriguing somehow? It could also be because I rarely make the first move, and ESxPs would be more likely to do that. Some quieter, more hesitant girls have expressed interest in me, but I don't really know their types. I tend to brush people off that try to capture my attention by being too eager and "nice," so I wouldn't know them enough to figure out their types.

Although on top of all of this, I tend to misread people's reactions to me. A lot of the time, I can't tell if someone is flirting with me or just being friendly. I'm kind of dense that way, so only types who have shown overt interest have made it onto my radar.


----------



## Persephone (Nov 14, 2009)

The two INF types. It's an endless source of frustration. I CAN fall in love with them, but I find that most of them are deeply insecure about something and at times very infantile. They also talk in circles and are not straight-shooting at all, dropping hints here, playing hot-and-cold there. I'm typically attracted to types such as INTJs and ENTJs. There's something very appealing about their cold rationality, I may even forgive their lack of emotional expression. What I want most is intelligent companionship in a marriage, far above romance, but they're usually not drawn to me like the INF types are. My public persona is an ENTP, and I've attracted an ESTP, but it's not common and the relationship probably wouldn't have been satisfying as we had nothing in common.


----------



## jack london (Aug 27, 2010)

I was posted on here that I thought two INTJs would either kill each other or get married but no middle ground.


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin (Dec 7, 2010)

I've the misfourtune of inordinate inattentiveness as relative to romance or of the like...and so,I have not an Idea:mellow:
(though it would seem that the one girl to whom my affections were incessantly distributed was an ISTP...fwiw)


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

ENFJ, INFJ's, and the occasional but completely in over her head INFP. Granted, my stature means I don't attract much. I won't shut up about height because I am beginning to see how it affects me and I want to end the bullshit I receive for it!


----------



## MelodyGirl (Dec 18, 2010)

INFJs. They are my curse. 

And my INTP husband.


----------



## WindowLicker (Aug 3, 2010)

Not that I'm a very significant member here or anything, but for survey purposes...
I attract 3 types:
1. The trouble maker/fighter, dumb jock that everyone likes... but me. 
2. The high IQ guy who wants to rescue me. So funny when they hit on me and I act like I'm deaf. XD
3. The ENFj who has no drive or goals in life. 

I've dated a lot of the first one, I have no idea what their type is though! Wish I knew... I score INTJ and INFj on the Human metrics and socionics quiz, but I think I am just a loner ENFp gone wrong.


----------



## Disfigurine (Jan 1, 2011)

my last exes were an ENTP (sociopath lol) and an ENFP (one of my best friends now, we make better friends than romantic interests)

my current SO is an ISFJ

my ex best friend is an INFJ

my other best friend is an ENFP (she originally had a crush on me, now sees me as family)

as for all the other people drawn to me, I'm not sure of their types, I just know their personalities range widely.


----------



## Paradox of Vigor (Jul 7, 2010)

As an INTJ I've attracted soooo many ESFJ's it's ridiculous. As soon as they get to know me however, they hate me. I know for a fact that they think I'm an ISTP which is probably why.


----------



## SpiralOut (Dec 12, 2010)

I usually attract emotionally unstable and/or manipulative SF types. Happens the same way every time..goes great until they realize that I can't relate to or deal with their constant life problems. Sucks being dead inside sometimes haha :tongue:


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

DemonAbyss10 said:


> I end up attracting those pesky broken ENFJs who like to be damn control freaks.


That's funny, because most of the guys I have dated have been the controlling ones... not in a huge way but it certainly tipped their way, not mine. I mostly go with the flow so I can have an easy and peaceful life.


----------



## SeekJess (Nov 1, 2009)

ENFPs, INFJs, and INTPs.


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

Enneagram type 2s are mostly the ones who come after me who I find myself drawn to as well, but I can't really say what type every woman who's liked me has been. I'm sorry, I haven't figured out the Myers Briggs system yet.


----------



## Vic (Dec 4, 2010)

You mean when I actually notice?

All extroverts, or otherwise direct women. Not sure of the exact types.


----------



## failwhale (Jan 31, 2012)

ENFJ, ENFP and INTP... I'm an ISTP.. :dry:


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

For some strange reason I attract the SFP males, my very opposite.

ESFP-athlete in the neighborhood
ESFP-campus dancer
ISFP-company's visual artist

I don't know what's in me. Maybe because their senses sensed my being so different from the rest that they are so intrigued with me. And I seem to them as a mysterious attractive, alluring, has sex appeal girl.


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

^My condolences on the ESFP's attracted to you. I'm pretty sure you can use Deet to keep them away. 

For me, it's NF's and, to a lesser extent, NT's. 

Occasionally SFJ's make the mistake of thinking they can turn me to the dark side of the force.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

There isn't one type more than another. I think I've dated many types, and I've had many types attracted to me for whatever reasons. Maybe mostly N's but there have been a few S's.


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

Extroverted feelers are allllllllllllllll about Kevinaswell.


----------



## MyName (Oct 23, 2009)

ENTP's and shy feelers.


----------



## dejavu (Jun 23, 2010)

I've dated an ESTP, an ENTJ, an ENFP, an INFJ, and an ISFJ. So I'm all over the place with types, but I dated two IxFJs, so there's that trend I guess...

I'd say I attract IxFJs. And I'm pretty happy with that.

As for kinds of people that seem to get interested in me most often? Men that are way too old for me, or 18-20 year old dudes. It effin' sucks...


----------



## The Hungry One (Jan 26, 2011)

Mostly INTJs, oddly. ESTPs. ENFPs. ESFPs.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

My current boyfriend is INTP but my previous ex was probably ESFP. The others I'm not really sure about ... and ... hmm. Not sure about some of the others.


----------



## dingo (May 23, 2012)

Most of the interest in me (that I know of) is from from the Extroverted Perceiver types. They're often shameless flirts, but still I tend to get singled out.


----------



## Empecinado (May 4, 2010)

I don't think there has ever been a standard type. Although I think many of my friends have been N types.


----------



## WindowLicker (Aug 3, 2010)

Mostly guys who are funny, or talented in some way, and ambitious and wanting to acquire wealth as I do. I wont even waste my time on a guy who doesn't have goals or isn't in school. 
INFp (who I love), ENTps, ENFjs, ENTjs, ESTjs, ESxp guys. A whole lot of enneagram 3s and 9s, the J types are usually 6's who I'm not that crazy about. I like P types more than anything.


----------



## Enkidu (Apr 19, 2010)

Since college, I've dated an ESFP, INFP, ESTJ, ENFJ, and an ISFJ. Plus, an INFJ for a very short time...that ended quickly due to how similar we were. Most Ts I know are just friends or conversation buddies, nothing more. 

I tend to naturally attract gregarious, flirty, extroverts since I'm the quiet, mellow type.


----------



## Antichrist (Apr 6, 2012)

XNXP. 

10char


----------



## infinitewisdom (Jan 23, 2011)

psycho's of any personality type.


----------



## User (Apr 23, 2011)

ENFPs ENFJs INFJs, although probably my best friend was an ESTP, f*cking hate that b*tch so "witty" waaaah:angry:, had to listen to her boring stories about her being wasted ...soo braggy and armed with ego granades.
EDIT: Hate S's in general


----------



## Marie Claire (Aug 12, 2011)

I'd have to say ENFPs, ISTJs, ISFJs, ESTJs, INTPs, and INFPs.


----------



## Einstein (Aug 10, 2011)

ESFJ's. Three of them in under two years. Weird.


----------



## TheOwl (Nov 3, 2010)

Feelers.


----------



## Fleetfoot (May 9, 2011)

I tend to attract a very odd range of people. Nevertheless, it's not the type of people I'm attracted to. It's usually Judging types though.


----------



## Dementedbliss (May 6, 2012)

Specifically ISFJs. o .o
I have three ISFJ guy friends... two that I know like me without a doubt, and one that may possibly like me.
Love them all to death, they're all really sweet guys and make awesome, reliable friends. But they talk about themselves to much for my taste in a love life - I'm sure of this because I dated one of them for a long time. He would constantly interrupt me. The other two also do this. :sad:


----------



## drajonknives (Dec 11, 2012)

I have noticed that I am attracted to mainly Is of all types and attract ESFJs and really do get along quite well with them.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

None... and the ones that I do manage to attract always seem to end up liking someone else... Their loss ;D


----------



## JoanCrawford (Sep 27, 2012)

I attract a TON of Exxx's. Actually, I don't even have one introverted friend. I haven't a clue why, maybe they see my quietness as some kind of challenge? But they are fun to talk to (when you're alone). Unfortunately I feel abandoned and unwanted when they get together in their little groups of people.


----------



## hulia (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm not really good at typing/determining types but all of the people who've felt things for me have been feelers. Feeling things. I think.


----------



## Symphi (Oct 16, 2011)

All have been odd folks, which is alright with me. My fond-of-oddness INFJ nature meshes well with 'em. I don't think there's a MBTI type pattern to them though.

Off the top of my head:
ENFJ, INTJ, xSFP, ESFp(?), ISTJ.

The closest thing to a universal connection between them: all artists (F-types) or technical designers (T-types).


----------



## angularvelocity (Jun 15, 2009)

ENFJs and xSFJs predominantly.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

ISTP's and ISFJ's. I don't know why.


----------



## milti (Feb 8, 2012)

I attract smooth-talkers. :dry: Not sure why, but I seem to attract the most fake and superficial of men. The ones I really _am _attracted to never seem to notice, but the ones my mamma told me to keep away from are the type that like me.


----------



## daydr3am (Oct 20, 2010)

All types.... mostly SPs and thinkers.


----------



## Skum (Jun 27, 2010)

All kinds of men. I'm thinking back over people who have had crushes on me/ who I have dated and they're all pretty different though I suppose the one thing they had in common was that none of them were the loud, dominant, sporty, smooth, cocky types.

ESTPs, ENTJs, where u @? Why no love?


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Hmmm. Now that I think of it, most of the people that were attracted to me were Extroverts... Very few introverts. I prefer introverts, though...


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

MissJordan said:


> I don't *think *I attract anyone...
> 
> I apparently do, though...


Almost two years later, I can safely confirm that I _don't_.


----------



## DlusionAl (Apr 9, 2011)

Almost always EXFP types. 

And pretty much never anyone who isnt a feeler. Havent figured that one out yet.


----------



## mental blockstack (Dec 15, 2011)

NFs a lot. So so many NFs. Sometimes ISFJ, sometimes ISFP but 'with something missing.' Maybe once an ESFP. A few times, I've had xxTJs go after me, but they were all too concrete and obvious, and happened not to be attractive to me in the first place. I need to try making moves on more xxTPs, calibrated to however that might work.


----------



## scude (Jun 7, 2010)

Quirky & deep guys, usually, doesn't matter if they're introverts or extraverts. I'm an INFJ.


----------



## ForsakenMe (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm trying to remember all of the people who supposedly have feelings for me. There was this online dude when I was about 15, I'd say he's an xNTP, but quite a bad egg all around. :/ After him... my first boyfriend, who was an ENFJ. There was this girl who liked me but I didn't liked her, I think she's an ENTP or ESTP. And then my second boyfriend was an IxTP. After him... ehh, oh yeah. Some other online dude who was tested INTP and he liked me but the feelings weren't mutual. Oh and I had an INTJ fall in love with me but since I was so devastated over some break up, I just couldn't love him in return.

... Wow. Now that I'm writing this all down, now I've come to know why my love life sucks so much. I keep attracting some heavy thinkers into my life and they don't know how to handle my Fi at all, along with being an HSP. :frustrating:


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

ExFxs.

They've all been extraverts, and all been feelers.


----------



## sidekicklover22 (Jan 15, 2012)

It makes me very happy that when Im around INTJ men their interest in reality perks up and they become super observant of me! Its like if they had animal ears, they would stick straight up in the air. And I adore that!  its a mutual thing.
Plus ISTJs and ISTPs have a loyal tendency to be enamored with my presence
I have a consistent connection with INTPs being interested in me--they will come out of nowhere and ask for my number!
I love the presence of ENTPs haha but they're never interested in anyone xD Except the rare INxJ; If they notice my persistency then they begin to trust me and have an interest 
Also, everywhere I go in life I'll always find an ENFP best-friend. I cant explain how it happens, but I'm so pleased it does!  Same with ISFP men... they're so endearing!
I have rare interactions with xSTP types
BUT I've decided anywhere I go in life, I must have an ENFJ best friend, and a close INTJ, too!  I must admit, INFJs are the best, too. Instantaneous interpersonal respect.


----------



## TriggerHappy923 (Dec 8, 2012)

Hobos... and sweat little (Feeler) geeks with no self esteem... not sure what MBTI type those are.


----------



## Blacktide (Sep 16, 2012)

For what ever reason all of the girls that approach me first have been ENFJ O_O. I am not really sure why but they seem drawn to me for what ever reason.:happy:


----------



## SheCanTurnTheTides (Dec 15, 2012)

INTJ men and INFP men both seem to be attracted to me. Most of my ex boyfriend's have been INFP like me, but I've also had connections with INTJ men. I think it's a nice balance...my abstract thinking with an INTJ's logical and objective thinking.


----------



## jessaywhat (Sep 10, 2011)

IT guys.. i don't know how they always find me! not that they're all the same but i just really have no knowledge or interest in computers like the ones i've met.


----------



## All in Twilight (Oct 12, 2012)

ENFJ but she was convinced that I was an ENTP so I am not sure if I can take her feelings for me seriously. I think she was just sexually attracted to me. She was a bad listener and interpreter actually although she was very gentle, sweet and authentic.
ISFJ she liked my intelligence, kindness and cockiness. I can't to say too much about this because all of a sudden she popped up here. "Yes, if you are reading this you ISFJ, please tell me more here why you liked me" Just brag and make me look good 
ESFJ but she was shallow and unhealthy 
INFP pff, where to start....highly intelligent but prone to a unhealthy form of introspection. I think she was attracted to me because of my absolute desire to support her and to understand her.

etc etc.

I guess mostly feelers. When I was younger I also attracted thinkers.


----------



## Arbite (Dec 26, 2010)

Infj
infp
esfj
esfp
estp
enfj
enfp
entp
estp


----------



## Blacktide (Sep 16, 2012)

jessaywhat said:


> no knowledge or interest in computers like the ones i've met.


^ Starving artist


----------



## EternalNocturne (Nov 4, 2011)

NFs, ISTPs..The NFs I could somewhat see, but for some reason, ISTPs seem to like me. That's cool with me, though. One of my best friends is an ISTP.


----------

